# Waymo has a big announcement.



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

They have tweeted that Tuesday the 27th they will be making an announcement.

“The next step in self-driving, unveiled.”

Will the tearing of robes and pulling out of hair be rampant in this forum a few days from now? Goal posts moved once again? How will Jocker and the nay-sayers yet again ignore these dramatic advances years ahead of prediction?

Or, perhaps they will announce a partnership to begin producing their vehicles in quantity?

We shall see.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

it'll be woefully underwhelming as usual.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> They have tweeted that Tuesday the 27th they will be making an announcement.
> 
> "The next step in self-driving, unveiled."
> 
> ...


Waymo's announcement went like this:

Ladies and Gentlemen, we will launch our self driving car service. Wait, stop laughing. Yes, we're serious. Yes, it's safe (we think). Wait, where is everyone going? Wait! Come back!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Waymo's announcement went like this:
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, we will launch our self driving car service. Wait, stop laughing. Yes, we're serious. Yes, it's safe (we think). Wait, where is everyone going? Wait! Come back!


Too late, they've already launched their service.



heynow321 said:


> it'll be woefully underwhelming as usual.


Being underwhelmed that self-driving cars are here years ahead of predictions is probably a mental condition.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Where are the cars? I don’t see any in Seattle or any other major metropolitan area driving people around.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Where are the cars? I don't see any in Seattle or any other major metropolitan area driving people around.


Phoenix AR. Have I not brought you up to speed on this? They launched in Oct, 2017.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Phoenix AR. Have I not brought you up to speed on this? They launched in Oct, 2017.


Sorry fat man but a program of driving people around the Arizona suburbs during the day with google employees in the car doesn't count for anything. Let me know when they are in Manhattan San Francisco or Seattle or even Los Angeles.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Sorry fat man but a program of driving people around the Arizona suburbs during the day with google employees in the car doesn't count for anything. Let me know when they are in Manhattan San Francisco or Seattle or even Los Angeles.


Actually, it counts as self-driving. I know, I know, it's a technicality, but technicalities like _self-driving is here_, matter.

Did you think I wouldn't point out each time you fail?

Be patient Grasshopper. It's coming. As a deluded nay-sayer with a right to your own set of "facts", you can speculate all you want but I rely on actual facts and milestones and that takes time, just as I've said all along. (Hint: Be here on Tuesday! We might have a surprise party!)

Hey, have you heard they're three years ahead of some of the most ambitious predictions? Pretty amazing stuff.

Fat man? Wait... are you stalking me? That's SO CUTE! Well, and of course, 100% factually wrong, but still cute.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh it counts? Cool! So we have autonomous trains too then!

3 Years early eh? Didn’t your hero Elon claim a sdc would drive from la to nyc before 2017 ended? I must have missed when it happened. Can you point me to the articles that covered that feat? I’ll wait patiently. I know it probably takes you time to waddle back to your laptop


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Oh it counts? Cool! So we have autonomous trains too then!


No, sadly, we don't. There's no money in it.

Chin up though, SDCs are paving the way! Yea!

To answer your question more precisely though, disregarding your endless cynicism, yes, when a car drives itself, it is, in fact, self-driving.

We made it! Win-win!

However, don't get your hopes up about autonomous. That's a long way off.

My blog post (May 7th, 2017):

*Self Driving =/= Fully Autonomous.*
_
Many drivers have expressed to me they feel full autonomy, driving anywhere at full speeds, could be a decade or more away. I doubt it will be that long, but it could be.

Where I don't agree at all is with the idea that full autonomy, driving anywhere, level 5, needs to be achieved for SDC TNCs to exist. All of the limitations of a level 3.5 vehicle can be resolved with current technology. For example, if the car has an issue getting around an obstruction, it can be remotely or locally instructed on what to do or even remotely driven. Being that they currently go around obstructions all day every day, I can't see this as a common issue.

Level 4 is the same as 5 but without the mapping to go everywhere. It's fully autonomous within a limited geography. Level 4 is likely in the next year, if Waymo hasn't already achieved it, IMHO._


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh but we do have autonomous trains buddy! They’ve been operating at seatac airport for decades!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Actually, it counts as self-driving. I know, I know, it's a technicality, but technicalities like _self-driving is here_, matter.


No sir technicalities do not matter

What matters are two simple things:

1. Are robo cars ready to handle the volume of business that Uber does (even if it's just one market)?

2. Will the public decide with their patronage robots over human drivers?

If and when that happens talk to me. As it stands now I and many others predict that is decades away for many reasons. Your far less prediction of six years away I respectfully disagree with

The tomato's insane prediction of weeks away I absolutely disagree with

PS- whatever "announcement" Waymo will make on Tuesday, I predict that response will be underwhelming. Not just on UP- but everywhere


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Where are the cars? I don't see any in Seattle or any other major metropolitan area driving people around.


California regulators are allowing FULLY SDC (driverless) starting April 2.
Gov. Ducey of AZ followed with another executive order to allow FULLY SDC in AZ on March 1,2018.
Waymo is the only company currently operating autonomous vehicles with nobody behind the wheel, though other companies hope to attain that goal. FULLY SDC are currently running in Chandler, AZ.
Waymo has said they will launch in Phoenix, AZ later this year.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

oh good. so after april 2nd please show me some videos of level 4 or 5 SDC's cruising around the streets of LA, SD, and SF that aren't killing people or causing massive traffic jams. sure will be exciting!

you understood google is not allowing new riders into the "early rider program" right? and you understand they can only ride in suburbs right? do you understand the massive limitations there? Do you understand there is still a google employee in every car?

http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/07/technology/waymo-phoenix-no-drivers/index.html

The news also signals Waymo's confidence that its vehicles are safe enough to operate without a test driver. _*Waymo will have at least one employee in the back seat, but they will have no more control over the vehicle than any regular passenger.*_


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> They have tweeted that Tuesday the 27th they will be making an announcement.
> 
> "The next step in self-driving, unveiled."
> 
> ...


I am not going to be harsh on you, for this first post. So.... do you have a link to your PRETENDED Waymo tweet?
Their Twitter page as it stands now (look down on this post to see the time I've posted it) looks like this - last tweet from March 13th


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I am not going to be harsh on you, for this first post. So.... do you have a link to your PRETENDED Waymo tweet?
> Their Twitter page as it stands now (look down on this post to see the time I've posted it) looks like this - last tweet from March 13th


I would rather you be embarrassed,


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I would rather you be embarrassed,


Not for nothing ramz, but if you claim Waymo sent out a tweet, but they didn't... that looks bad... for you


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Not for nothing ramz, but if you claim Waymo sent out a tweet, but they didn't... that looks bad... for you


Like I've posted numerous times, the federal government wants AND supports SDC

*Trump Federal spending bill includes $100 million for SDC research
http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ing-bill-includes-100-million-for-av-research*

It is the first time Congress has appropriated money for the program since the Department of Transportation *designated 10 proving ground pilot sites* to encourage testing, validation and information sharing related to self-driving technologies.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> I am not going to be harsh on you, for this first post. So.... do you have a link to your PRETENDED Waymo tweet?
> Their Twitter page as it stands now (look down on this post to see the time I've posted it) looks like this - last tweet from March 13th


#TwitterGate?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Like I've posted numerous times, the federal government wants AND supports SDC
> 
> *Trump Federal spending bill includes $100 million for SDC research
> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ing-bill-includes-100-million-for-av-research*
> ...


I know lobbyists pretty much buy the government but some things you cannot buy no matter how much money you throw at it- like convincing Americans to give up their freedom to own a car.

Sure a few hippie burn outs and millenial airheads May sign up for that, but the vast majority? Sorry pal.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> I would rather you be embarrassed,


Embarrassed for what?

As you can see, at this point in time I am not saying there wasn't a tweet, or there was a tweet. I simply cannot find one to make sure what you post is real/not fake.

27th in very close, and if there will be no Waymo announcement on that day, I guess you know this mistake will hunt you around for a long long time, right?

By the way.... let me save you a headache to find more insults for me. I am a antisemitic pedophile terrorist hairy witch, so now you can relax on your couch while watching Star Trek and believe is the news program.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Embarrassed for what?
> 
> As you can see, at this point in time I am not saying there wasn't a tweet, or there was a tweet. I simply cannot find one to make sure what you post is real/not fake.
> 
> ...


Let me sum it up for everyone playing along:

SDC companies promote hype about their products and the following happens:

Robo lovers fall for it hook, line, and sinker

UP members, who actually RUN a transportation business every single day, have their doubts

Meanwhile, they each accuse each other of being stupid


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> I know lobbyists pretty much buy the government but some things you cannot buy no matter how much money you throw at it- like convincing Americans to give up their freedom to own a car.
> 
> Sure a few hippie burn outs and millenial airheads May sign up for that, but the vast majority? Sorry pal.


Right, because iheartuber Knows

Bwahahahaha



WeirdBob said:


> #TwitterGate?


More like Twit-Gate


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Let me sum it up for everyone playing along:
> 
> SDC companies promote hype about their products and the following happens:
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be ironic if Waymo's BIG announcement is they're pausing their SDC testing??!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Right, because iheartuber Knows


Well said


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

According to this post, today is the big day, the day when Waymo’s self driving cars raise from the dead..... or not? 
Are you as excited as I am?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> According to this post, today is the big day, the day when Waymo's self driving cars raise from the dead..... or not?
> Are you as excited as I am?


It's already almost noon on the east coast. No announcement yet? They're going to miss the morning news shows


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> It's already almost noon on the east coast. No announcement yet? They're going to miss the morning news shows


It was a press conference they've announced the Jaguar I-pace, the electrics high end ready to go self driving electric car on their future Waymo platform.

Strong corporate language BS from Krafcik and Jaguar CEO, but nothing about cars real price, range or Waymo self driving platform rates.

Considering how close this is to the Uber self driving car fatal accident, it couldn't be a worse date choice to do this.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> It was a press conference they've announced the Jaguar I-pace, the electrics hug end ready to go self driving electric car on their future Waymo platform.
> 
> Strong corporate language BS from Krafcik and Jaguar CEO, but nothing about cars real price, range or Waymo self driving platform rates.
> 
> Considering how close this is to the Uber self driving car fatal accident, it couldn't be a worse date choice to do this.


Consumer SDCs you can buy at the dealer spell death for the elimination of car ownership. Isn't that supposed to be the Tomato end game?



iheartuber said:


> PS- whatever "announcement" Waymo will make on Tuesday, I predict that response will be underwhelming. Not just on UP- but everywhere


^^^^^^ hey look! My prediction came true!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Consumer SDCs you can buy at the dealer spell death for the elimination of car ownership. Isn't that supposed to be the Tomato end game?
> 
> ^^^^^^ hey look! My prediction came true!


Few months ago Uber announced the deal with Volvo to acquire 20000 SUV's til 2024 if a remember correctly, Elaine Herzberg got killed by an Uber self driving Volvo and suddenly people woke up - Why it's time for Uber to get out of the self-driving car business (https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/0...ect-is-struggling-the-company-should-sell-it/)

If this is "big" announcement for Waymo, I know for sure they already carry 10 lb of poop in their pants already for what is going to happen when their system fails as badly as Uber's failed.

After all, let's be real here, it a car driven by a computer running a piece o software. No intelligence, no nothing.

This is the time to feel bad for the victims, the damage and the disillusions to come.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Consumer SDCs you can buy at the dealer spell death for the elimination of car ownership. Isn't that supposed to be the Tomato end game?
> 
> ^^^^^^ hey look! My prediction came true!


Yawn. A possible Jag/Tata car with Waymo software is bigger news than Waymo testing a fleet of Chryslers in Phoenix?



jocker12 said:


> It was a press conference they've announced the Jaguar I-pace, the electrics high end ready to go self driving electric car on their future Waymo platform.
> 
> Strong corporate language BS from Krafcik and Jaguar CEO, but nothing about cars real price, range or Waymo self driving platform rates.
> 
> Considering how close this is to the Uber self driving car fatal accident, it couldn't be a worse date choice to do this.


Terrible timing for sure.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Few months ago Uber announced the deal with Volvo to acquire 20000 SUV's til 2024 if a remember correctly, Elaine Herzberg got killed by an Uber self driving Volvo and suddenly people woke up - Why it's time for Uber to get out of the self-driving car business (https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/0...ect-is-struggling-the-company-should-sell-it/)
> 
> If this is "big" announcement for Waymo, I know for sure they already carry 10 lb of poop in their pants already for what is going to happen when their system fails as badly as Uber's failed.
> 
> ...


I think this is the real reason why the Tomato took a time out for a few days from posting.

Although he says he was hiking in the Himalayas

If you believe that maybe I can interest you in a bridge


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If anyone thinks SDC's are not the future they are sadly mistaken. It IS the future and it IS NOT something anyone can stop. Even if someone dies now and then, the number of accidents, severe accidents, deadly accidents will drop by such huge numbers that the small number of failures will be completely dismissed. The reality is that us Humans are so stupid that we cause bajillions of accidents that could have been prevented by a computer controlled car.
Will it ever be perfect? Of course not, but it will be 1000 times better than what we are seeing today. The ones that will suffer the most are the major car companies that don't get to sell as many cars due to the dramatically reduced accident rate.
In case you did not get the whole story, Waymo simply announced that they will partner with Jaguar / Land Rover to buy 20,000 all electric SDC by 2020.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Well that was expectedly underwhelming


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If anyone thinks SDC's are not the future they are sadly mistaken. It IS the future and it IS NOT something anyone can stop. Even if someone dies now and then, the number of accidents, severe accidents, deadly accidents will drop by such huge numbers that the small number of failures will be completely dismissed. The reality is that us Humans are so stupid that we cause bajillions of accidents that could have been prevented by a computer controlled car.
> Will it ever be perfect? Of course not, but it will be 1000 times better than what we are seeing today. The ones that will suffer the most are the major car companies that don't get to sell as many cars due to the dramatically reduced accident rate.
> In case you did not get the whole story, Waymo simply announced that they will partner with Jaguar / Land Rover to buy 20,000 all electric SDC by 2020.


The future in 30 years? Yes

2 years? No way

Also-

a future where we have SDCs and people still own cars much in the same way they do now? Yes

A future where SDCs eliminates total car ownership? No way


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Well that was expectedly underwhelming





iheartuber said:


> The future in 30 years? Yes
> 
> 2 years? No way
> 
> ...


Please don't be rude... For what he knows, and he obviously got his info from some chirpy sparrows, his opinion is crushingly empty, if you know what I mean. But he is entitled to it....


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> The future in 30 years? Yes
> 
> 2 years? No way
> 
> ...


Did I say 2 years somewhere? It is the future but I have no timeline.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Did I say 2 years somewhere? It is the future but I have no timeline.


If by future you mean any kind of timeline that's way past the time when I'll be driving for Uber then I really don't give a rip.

If by future you mean so soon that it actually threatens my current livelihood then we can talk.

But it sounds like you don't know exactly when this will happen just "sometime". So why are we even talking about it then?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> If by future you mean any kind of timeline that's way past the time when I'll be driving for Uber then I really don't give a rip.
> 
> If by future you mean so soon that it actually threatens my current livelihood then we can talk.
> 
> But it sounds like you don't know exactly when this will happen just "sometime". So why are we even talking about it then?


Anytime between 2 years and star date 47457.1 (Picard's birthdate).


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The future is closer than you seem to put it. I would guess more the 5 years but less than 10 and the majority of cars being sold will be SDC. Not the majority on the road, the majority being sold. Change takes time. Once the technology is refined and working as I expect it will, there will likely be a Government mandate requiring all new cars be SDC.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The future is closer than you seem to put it. .


based on what information?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> based on what information?


It's a feeling.... you know the feeling when you need to go potty? That's how it feels.... close.... and so powerful.... the future....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The future is closer than you seem to put it. I would guess more the 5 years but less than 10 and the majority of cars being sold will be SDC. Not the majority on the road, the majority being sold. Change takes time. Once the technology is refined and working as I expect it will, there will likely be a Government mandate requiring all new cars be SDC.


In a general sense if you said the future is coming sooner rather than later I would agree with that. Everything from smart phones to fitbits to weed delivery the future is certainly coming to us very quickly.

But to be very specific in regards to the future coming in terms of having SDCs being used as a taxi business, that is going to take a bit longer than you are suggesting for a variety of reasons.

I'm a nutshell, there are so many variables to running a successful taxi business and when you add robot drivers to the mix it complicates things.

Now, if you were to say that in six years I can go into any car dealership and have the option to purchase a new car with a SD feature THAT I would believe.

But just because you have a SDC doesn't mean it's easy to use that as a taxi.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Self-driving cars would force the pax to do the right thing for a change. They will not be able to call and expect the SDC to figure out where they are so they would have to be where they said they were and they would need to find the car, not the other way around. I suspect the wait time of the SDC would be minimal and if you didn't have your toes on the curb at the right place and the right time the would be catching the bus!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Self-driving cars would force the pax to do the right thing for a change. They will not be able to call and expect the SDC to figure out where they are so they would have to be where they said they were and they would need to find the car, not the other way around. I suspect the wait time of the SDC would be minimal and if you didn't have your toes on the curb at the right place and the right time the would be catching the bus!


No, the pax are the ones with the power of the purse. If they don't like it, they choose to spend their money elsewhere.
Or, to put it simply, here is a scene from Phoenix in a few short weeks:

Pax#1: hey let's get a ride
Pax#2: ok let's get one of those new robot cars.
Pax#1: yes!

Time passes, no car

Pax#1: screw this let's just get an Uber.

Believe me, pax are not going to be "forced" to do anything when they're the ones spending the money for a ride.

Nice try though.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

People are trained everyday. They will learn when they know that's what they must do to get the results they want. In the end we all do stuff we don't want to do once we understand that doing it that was is, in the end, to our benefit. Pax could be trained if Uber and Lyft would train them that NOT doing it right will cost them cancellation fees. Toes on the curb where your pin says you are or the driver keeps going!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> People are trained everyday. They will learn when they know that's what they must do to get the results they want. In the end we all do stuff we don't want to do once we understand that doing it that was is, in the end, to our benefit. Pax could be trained if Uber and Lyft would train them that NOT doing it right will cost them cancellation fees. Toes on the curb where your pin says you are or the driver keeps going!


This is not the same as how "people are trained everyday"

This is literally taking people's freedom AWAY.

Study history- how did that work out every time it was tried?

And by the way- how exactly is riding in a robo car to the passenger's benefit? They can't tell the car "oh wait let's go back to my house I forgot something" they can't say "hey I'm starving can we drive through mcdonald's?" They will ride in an undoubtedly smellier car and there's not a thing they can do about it. I can go on.

Robo cars do NOT benefit the passenger. They benefit the consortium of real estate developers who now do not have to install parking garages in their properties.

Uber train the passengers? Ha! That's a joke! Uber can't ecen explain to the passengers how to get picked up properly at LAX!!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> This is not the same as how "people are trained everyday"
> 
> This is literally taking people's freedom AWAY.
> 
> Study history- how did that work out every time it was tried?


Looks like you're having a conversation with Klaus, the fish from The American Dad.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> This is not the same as how "people are trained everyday"
> 
> This is literally taking people's freedom AWAY.
> 
> ...


Of course you will be able to tell your robo car to go back to the house, you just change the destination in the app just as you do today. That would apply to McDonald's as well but you may not make the drive-thru. That's OK, however, as I don't accept a drive-thru request either and I CAN hit the drive-thru! I was not implying the robo cars benefit the rider, only that if they don't follow the robo car rules the car will be gone. The same benefit of being able to call an Uber. If the rides not there you can't benefit from the ride and you are taking the bus! In the long run, robo cars will benefit everyone. Advancements in technology will make them better and they will be better than a self-driven car especially if own one, you've had too much to drink and you are too stupid to call an Uber. The benefits will be long reaching and will effect many areas of our lives. Change is coming and while some will always fight it some us embrace the future. I am still waiting for the flying cars I was promised in childhood but I will take the SDC's now knowing that the flying car can't be too far behind.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Of course you will be able to tell your robo car to go back to the house, you just change the destination in the app just as you do today. That would apply to McDonald's as well but you may not make the drive-thru. That's OK, however, as I don't accept a drive-thru request either and I CAN hit the drive-thru! I was not implying the robo cars benefit the rider, only that if they don't follow the robo car rules the car will be gone. The same benefit of being able to call an Uber. If the rides not there you can't benefit from the ride and you are taking the bus! In the long run, robo cars will benefit everyone. Advancements in technology will make them better and they will be better than a self-driven car especially if own one, you've had too much to drink and you are too stupid to call an Uber. The benefits will be long reaching and will effect many areas of our lives. Change is coming and while some will always fight it some us embrace the future. I am still waiting for the flying cars I was promised in childhood but I will take the SDC's now knowing that the flying car can't be too far behind.


You know what other idea on paper looked like it would "benefit everyone in the long run" but in the real world was a total bust?

Communism


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Of course you will be able to tell your robo car to go back to the house, you just change the destination in the app just as you do today. That would apply to McDonald's as well but you may not make the drive-thru. That's OK, however, as I don't accept a drive-thru request either and I CAN hit the drive-thru! I was not implying the robo cars benefit the rider, only that if they don't follow the robo car rules the car will be gone. The same benefit of being able to call an Uber. If the rides not there you can't benefit from the ride and you are taking the bus! In the long run, robo cars will benefit everyone. Advancements in technology will make them better and they will be better than a self-driven car especially if own one, you've had too much to drink and you are too stupid to call an Uber. The benefits will be long reaching and will effect many areas of our lives. Change is coming and while some will always fight it some us embrace the future. I am still waiting for the flying cars I was promised in childhood but I will take the SDC's now knowing that the flying car can't be too far behind.


So much for those late night...

McDonalds run...

Hey robocar...

can we stop at McDonald's...?

That does not compute...

Oh well...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> It was a press conference they've announced the Jaguar I-pace, the electrics high end ready to go self driving electric car on their future Waymo platform.
> 
> Strong corporate language BS from Krafcik and Jaguar CEO, but nothing about cars real price, range or Waymo self driving platform rates.
> 
> Considering how close this is to the Uber self driving car fatal accident, it couldn't be a worse date choice to do this.


Regulators should be preparing to audit WAYMO's data. The https://www.nhtsa.gov/technology-innovation 
click on Automated Vehicles for Safety. You'll notice the site isn't available. 
National Highway definitely did not prepare for this 1st causality in the age of Robots.


----------

